

Node.js vs. PHP – The Workshape Smackdown - ppj606
http://blog.workshape.io/node-js-vs-php-the-workshape-smackdown/

======
ScottCraig
Fascinating. Would be interesting to know the age distribution of the two
groups. It seems probable that the root of the schism is generational rather
than philosophical.

~~~
GordyMD
We don't currently collect this information unfortunately.

------
sbruchmann
I don’t see how JavaScript is a secondary skill when one is using Node.js…

~~~
GordyMD
It is a good good point. Explanation: Each user on our site is able to enter 5
skills/technologies that they want to work with in their next job. Evidently
it is quite common for people to list both Node.js and Javascript as 2 of
these 5 options.

------
rounce
1995 was 20 years ago, the same way PHP isn't 30 years old. :)

~~~
GordyMD
Typo. Correcting now.

------
themullet
really similar shapes, guess really both are web site languages

